
Ask HN: Which is the first site that autocompletes your browser for each letter? - guide42
Mine is:<p>A: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archlinux.org&#x2F;
B: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;backup.company.com&#x2F;
C: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cms.dm.uba.ar&#x2F;  -- My University website
D: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dolarblue.net&#x2F;  -- Argentina, heh
E: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ebay.com&#x2F;
F: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fastmail.com&#x2F;
G: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;
H: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;habitantesdebsas.com.ar&#x2F;
I: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;irssi.org&#x2F;
J: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jenkins-ci.org&#x2F;
K: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;k{company}.com
L: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;littlealchemy.com&#x2F;
M: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mercadolibre.com.ar&#x2F; -- Local eBay
N: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;  -- Obviouly
O: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;omdistro.org&#x2F;
P: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;projects.company.com&#x2F;
Q: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;questionablecontent.net&#x2F;
R: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.com&#x2F;
S: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;subdivx.com&#x2F;
T: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;timeanddate.com&#x2F;
U: -
V: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vagrantup.com&#x2F;
W: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.archlinux.org&#x2F;
X: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;
Y: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtube.com&#x2F;
Z: -<p>Yours?
======
satuim
Gonna skip a few but:

a: [http://archive.org](http://archive.org)

b: [http://bandcamp.com](http://bandcamp.com)

d: [http://discogs.com](http://discogs.com)

f: [http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com)

g: [http://google.com](http://google.com)

h: -local hotel website-

i: [http://instagram.com](http://instagram.com)

j: -local technology retail store-

k: [http://kahoot.it](http://kahoot.it)

l: [http://last.fm](http://last.fm)

m: [http://m.facebook.com/](http://m.facebook.com/)

n: [http://netflix.com/](http://netflix.com/)

o: [http://opendns.com/](http://opendns.com/)

p: [http://play.google.com/](http://play.google.com/)

q: -local government website-

r: [http://reddit.com/](http://reddit.com/)

s: -local school website-

t: [http://twitter.com/](http://twitter.com/)

u: -local (very good) computer store-

w: [http://whosampled.com/](http://whosampled.com/)

y: [http://youtube.com/](http://youtube.com/)

z: [http://zippyshare.com/](http://zippyshare.com/)

~~~
colund
I like that you have several music links and got curious. Do you write your
own music? Do you use Logic Pro X for song-writing and/or mixing? Do you refer
electronic or pop/rock? Do you play yourself?

------
auganov

      a: ask.fm
      b: bloomberg.com/quote/SHCOMP:IND
      c: ceneo.pl
      d: developer.android.com/reference/android/bluetooth/BluetoothGatt.html#discoverServices()
      e: ezakupy.tesco.pl
      f: facebook.com
      g: gmail.com
      h: hongkongpost.hk
      i: images.google.com
      j: friend of friend's personal blog
      l: lastfm.pl/user/myaccount
      k: kayak.com
      m: maps.google.com
      n: news.ycombinator.com/classic
      o: olx.pl an ad about giving away my kittens
      p: polyvore.com
      q: a local social network
      r: reddit.com/r/thinkpad
      s: speedtest.net
      t: tvn24.pl
      u: underscorejs.org
      v: videopress.com
      w: wykop.pl
      x: friend's personal blog
      y: youtube.com
      z: zapolske.pl
      1: 192.168.1.254
      3: 30000000000000004.com
      none for other nums

------
bo_Olean
b: [http://bitbucket.org](http://bitbucket.org)

c: [http://calendar.google.com](http://calendar.google.com)

d: [http://drive.google.com](http://drive.google.com)

g: [http://gmail.com](http://gmail.com)

l: [http://linkedin.com](http://linkedin.com)

m: [http://meetup.com](http://meetup.com)

n: [http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com)

p: [http://pandora.com](http://pandora.com)

q: [http://quora.com](http://quora.com)

t: [http://trello.com](http://trello.com)

w: [http://web.skype.com](http://web.skype.com)

y: [http://youtube.com](http://youtube.com)

------
strick
Not a letter:
[http://5.minutestocountdown.com/](http://5.minutestocountdown.com/)

------
n2j3
a: [http://addic7ed.com/](http://addic7ed.com/)

b: bitmetv.org

c:
[http://csbruce.com/software/utf-8.html](http://csbruce.com/software/utf-8.html)

d: [http://dub125.mail.live.com/](http://dub125.mail.live.com/)

g: gmail.com

i: inoreader.com

k: keep.google.com

l: last.fm

n: news.ycombinator.com

p: passed.pw

r: reddit.com

------
jacquesm
l: localhost ;)

------
eridal
Hola!

